# The Corrector saddle pad



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

Any one every use one of these? I'm having some saddle fit problems and a new saddle is not in the budget. Not to mention the horses with issues are young and growing so wouldn't know what to get them anyhow. Just wondered if they really did what they say they do. One mare the back of the saddle pops up on and the other mare has super wide shoulders with a huge dish behind them. Neither acts sore to touch but the first mare seems like she isn't moving as freely as she was before. They are 4 and 5 and one or both maybe sold in the future so no new custom saddles at this time.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

With all the stock I've had/have, I've never had saddle problems except with one critter -- my Mammoth jack. Got him as a baby and as he grew, his body kept changing. I don't mickey mouse with pads, but one gets tired of buying saddles.

A friend loaned me this thing, a safe bareback pad. Thought friend was nuts, was sure I'd die. We went on one of our short - 3 hours - but quite hairy rides. Up and down the mountains, sliding down the lava rock while descending the mountains, short switchbacks, etc. First time I rode without britchin -- no place to attach it. But, the thing never moved.

I bought one that week. It fits high, low, or no withered critters. Been riding it exclusively for over 20 years and just don't care to go back to saddles. It's not for those who need the security of a saddle. Called the Natural Ride. By Colorado Saddlery. When I got it, I removed everything from the fork and put on my own cinch, stirrup leathers, stirrups.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

this is interesting. do you use a pad with it? its is just like bareback in feel? can you really use the stirrups without it slipping around? that boy in the photo is pretty little really, where as I am eh-hm, *not*. my balance is pretty good tho once i get up there.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The pad that came with mine is like the one in the picture. For critters with a backbone that goes beyond pleasure, I use one of my thicker saddle pads.

The friend who loaned me hers weighs 200 pounds.

I couldn't do the tough mountain riding I do if the Natural Ride slipped. 

I don't do jumping, but when there's a downed tree, we jump it.

About the only thing I do not do with the NR is roping, altho I haven't tried it.


----------



## RLStewart (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't think I could run barrels in that!  It would solve the saddle fitting problem though.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I really like my Saddleright pad. 
I have had them going on 15 years now and the company custom made me what I wanted and were great to work with.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that looks like fun, altho i ain't giving up my saddle! this would be a fun 'spare' and short ride thingie. however, my gelding is terribly allergic to neoprene.


----------

